# Tonight's Clam Chowder



## 4meandthem (Jan 19, 2012)

One of the better ones I have made. Here it is!

1/4 cup olive oil
1 small onion
4 med russets small dice (peeled)
1 tsp fresh rosemary chopped fine
S&P
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp onion powder
2 bottles clam juice
2 10oz baby clams in juice
1 qt fat free milk
1/4 tsp cumin
1/4 tsp celery salt
1/2 tsp paprika
1 tblsp butter (optional)

Heat pot med high and add first seven ingredients in order. Saute until potatoe is translucent.Add clam juice and simmer hard until potatoe starts to soften. Add canned clams and their juice.Add remaining ingredients (except butter) and simmer for about 45 minutes.Finish with stirring in butter pat.

I like sourdough bread to go with and maybe a simple salad.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 19, 2012)

I happen to have all of those ingredients. When a friend moved, she emptied her cupboard (didn't want to move canned goods). So I have 2 cans of clams and a bottle of clam juice...something I usually do not have. I'm trying to use up the canned goods I inherited so I don't have to move them back to the City in May! Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 19, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> One of the better ones I have made. Here it is!
> 
> 1/4 cup olive oil
> 1 small onion
> ...



A variant on the above would be to fry 1/4 pound of diced bacon instead of using olive oil, using thyme or  rosemary and thyme, using whole milk, and adding whole clams during the last 7 minutes of cooking.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 19, 2012)

that looks really good, 4me. a somewhat healthy version of clam showdair.

opied and saved. thanks.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jan 19, 2012)

I like a little bacon in my chowder but my wife does not so I usually leave it out for her.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 19, 2012)

I bought the cans of baby clams. Now I have to go buy some clam juice. How much is in a  bottle of clam juice? Here in Canada Cloverleaf makes 236 ml bottles of clam juice. (I don't remember ever seeing it at the grocery store, but I wasn't looking for it. I googled to see if I could get it here.)


----------



## 4meandthem (Jan 19, 2012)

I used 2- 8oz bottles of Snow's brand clam juice and 2 10oz cans of Geisha brand whole baby clams in juice.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 19, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> I used 2- 8oz bottles of Snow's brand clam juice and 2 10oz cans of Geisha brand whole baby clams in juice.



Thanks. 236 ml, according to Google, is 8 U.S. oz.


----------



## Claire (Jan 19, 2012)

Hmmm.  I don't make chowder, but have been looking for something to make clams linguini, which I've had a taste for lately.  It didn't occur to me to buy canned.  Our local grocery has a tendency to have live clams during the holidays -- when I have so many meals out to go to that I do bare minimum cooking at home.  And of course, this last (actually, first) cold spell killed the last of my parsley.  It will probably wait until spring.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jan 19, 2012)

Claire said:


> Hmmm. I don't make chowder, but have been looking for something to make clams linguini, which I've had a taste for lately. It didn't occur to me to buy canned. Our local grocery has a tendency to have live clams during the holidays -- when I have so many meals out to go to that I do bare minimum cooking at home. And of course, this last (actually, first) cold spell killed the last of my parsley. It will probably wait until spring.


 
I have made it with a can of clams a splash of white wine,lemon juice,chicken broth and some capers . reduce it and toss with some fried (or fresh) parsley and pecorino. A little micro grated lemon rind is good too. I like coarse grind pepper on mine too.


----------



## Claire (Jan 19, 2012)

yum.  Now you've got me going again.  Just when my herb garden finished dieing.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 19, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> I have made it with a can of clams a splash of white wine,lemon juice,chicken broth and some capers . reduce it and toss with some fried (or fresh) parsley and pecorino. A little micro grated lemon rind is good too. I like coarse grind pepper on mine too.



Sounds really 'nummy. I have copied and pasted this.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 20, 2012)

buckytom said:


> that looks really good, 4me. A somewhat healthy version of clam showdair.
> 
> Opied and saved. Thanks.




say chowdah !!


----------



## Addie (Jan 20, 2012)

luckytrim said:


> say chowdah !!


 
Thank you. I almost didn't recognize what buckytom was trying to say. But I didn't want to rub in my Bostonian accent.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 20, 2012)

Claire said:


> Hmmm.  I don't make chowder, but have been looking for something to make clams linguini, which I've had a taste for lately.  It didn't occur to me to buy canned.  Our local grocery has a tendency to have live clams during the holidays -- when I have so many meals out to go to that I do bare minimum cooking at home.  And of course, this last (actually, first) cold spell killed the last of my parsley.  It will probably wait until spring.


I use the white clam sauce recipe that is in the Minnesota Heritage Cookbook. I can PM that to you--it uses canned clams, white wine, and is always a hit with my family.


----------



## Addie (Jan 20, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I use the white clam sauce recipe that is in the Minnesota Heritage Cookbook. I can PM that to you--it uses canned clams, white wine, and is always a hit with my family.


 
My mother always made the clams with linguini. I loved the sauce, but have never been a fan of linguini. Italians make the sauce with the red gravy as well as the white.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 20, 2012)

luckytrim said:


> say chowdah !!



lol, lt knew the reference.

addie, there was a simpson's episode from years ago where the snooty french chef called chowdah "show-dair".


----------



## pinchharmonic (Mar 14, 2012)

if i wanted to replace the milk with cream how would i do so? I can't tolerate lactose, but cream (and cheese) I have no issues with.

i would consider almond milk / coconut milk in other recipes, but it might ruin the taste of a chowder.

maybe cream + sugar to make up for the lactose?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 14, 2012)

Good Morning,

Enjoying the variety of clam chowders on this thread ... However, personally from my viewpoint, I prefer a Manhattan Clam Chowder ... Would anybody like to share their recipe ? 

Thanks. Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 14, 2012)

Potato Substitute for Lactose ( cream / milk ) : 

I substitute a potato or 2 in my cream soups hot or cold almost all the time for myself ( nothing to do with lactose however ) ... It works superbly. It provides the creamy texture as well.

Margi.


----------



## lyndaW (Mar 24, 2012)

I usually add to my New England Clam Chowder, creamed corn, pre-cooked shrimp, bacon (cut up into tinym pieces & shredded cheese on top........
But, my question...............what else should I serve with this........we are having company & I know they will expect more than oyster crackers.........
I thought of smoked salmon on pumpernickle bread w/cucumber & cream cheese as a sandwich (cut really cute) ... actually I really have no idea what else to have.
A salad -- is so-so on my lists of options....(two first courses is a no-no)


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 24, 2012)

I usually serve a chewy sourdough bread and a salad but any of the above mentioned would be great.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't use a recipe for chowder. I'll make it with clams or conch or hogfish with the basics remaining the same.
Most often with clam chowder, I'll wait till a 50 count bag of littlenecks are on special. They get purged and steamed with the steaming liquid kept for the chowder and the clams removed from shells. We usually have some frozen fish/shrimp stock to add as needed.

Ingredients:
Clams 
onion
celery
carrots
potatoes
bacon (1/4 lb or more as you like)
seafood stock and clam steaming liquid (Reserve 1/2 cup)
butter (1/2 stick or as you like)
Flour
Half and half
S&P (white preferably)
White wine (optional)

Dice onions, celery carrots amd potatos(1/4" dice for onions and celery, 1/2" dice for carrots and potatos). Cut bacon into 1/2" dice. In appropriate sized soup pot, on medium heat, saute bacon until crispy then remove leaving drippings. Add butter until melted. Add onion and celery, season with salt and pepper and saute until tender. Add white wine (if using) and cook a couple minutes. Add stock and steaming liquid and bring to a simmer. Add carrots and cook for a few minutes, then add potatoes. Cook until both are tender. In the mean time, make a slurry with flour and reserved stock, set aside. Add half and half, to your liking, bring to a boil and add slurry. Cook until thickened, reduce heat, add clams and bacon. Season with salt and pepper. Once clams are warmed through, remove from heat and serve. Add your favorite hot sauce as you like!

With the conch or fish, the timing of their addition is different.


----------

